# I've struggled back from LA... so it's time for Samplecast #65



## reutunes (Feb 3, 2018)

This week's show seems to be all about ethnic libraries as there are loads of different ones released this week. From Sample Logic's Expeditions to Rast Sound's Sounds of Morocco, here are loads of options for scoring the world. Hopefully I'll be able to help you sort the good from the bad.

One of the best things about producing the show without sponsorship or advertising is that I can choose to feature all developers, big and small. So this week's review is Autumn Choirs from Sound Aesthetics Sampling - which is currently just £9 (cheap as chips).

A huge thank you to composer of the week, Rachel Jamieson who reveals her inspiration and process in the podcast. Check it out and enjoy the show!

Reuben xxx



Featured this week:

Meditation – Impact Soundworks
Mystical Indian Percussion – Black Octopus Sound
Loop Session Series : Expeditions – Sample Logic
Sounds of Morocco – Rast Sound
Klüsterkitt Konstruktor – Pornofonic
http://bit.ly/2nvhV3v (Statiq – Ecliptiq Audio)
Singularity Lite – Homegrown Sounds
Autumn Choirs – Sound Aesthetics Sampling
60% OFF Hybrid Scoring Strings – Sonixinema
50% OFF Audiothing
50% OFF EQ Plugins – Kuassa
3 FOR 2 – Mode Audio
COMPOSER INTERVIEW : Rachel Jamieson – Ursa Major
http://bit.ly/2nyV9I7 (Cloud Viola 2 – Sound Dust)
New York Studios & SDX Bundles – Toontrack
Leslie Collection – IK Multimedia


----------



## reutunes (Feb 5, 2018)

...and HERE is this week's Samplecast newsletter for those that are asking.


----------

